# Bear Down - Chattahoochee WMA



## Buckman18 (Sep 19, 2019)

I had a fun afternoon today in the mountains. I shot my first ever creature with a crossbow, coming to the white oaks. He crashed about 60 yards later, and as always he ran down the wrong side of the mountain. Special shout out to @brownitisdown and his son Trey for coming to the rescue, or id still be out there lugging hide, head, and meat. One interesting point is this bear had nuisance (i assume) tags in both ears and a gps (again i assume) collar, both a first for bears ive killed. I put the crossbow version of a Rage in the cage at 15 yards. Fun evening.





Edit: Ive just talked to a couple friends with DNR, and the ear tags on this bear were not nuisance tags, but rather part of the GPS tracking study. Also, the estimated weight of this bear was around 300 live weight. And... this bear was deaf - which probably explains why he didnt hear the safety on my crossbow like the one I spooked on Sunday!


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 19, 2019)

Looks like a big'un. Congrats!


----------



## Raylander (Sep 19, 2019)

Nice job!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 19, 2019)

I was told that the DNR collared several bears to evaluate the effect of the dog hunts on bear movement.  Guess this one won't add much data.

Nice shootin', Tex!


----------



## Big7 (Sep 19, 2019)

Good looking bear !!!

Are they good to eat? I've heard some say its nasty and greasy.
Others say it's way fittin' to eat.

I've never tried it. What do you say about it?
Good or not good eatin' ?? ?

Congratulations on the fine kill. It's a beauty !


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 19, 2019)

Nice one-congrats!


----------



## jbogg (Sep 19, 2019)

Really good bear buckman! You are setting the bar pretty high right out of the gate.


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 19, 2019)

Congrats on a fine bear!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 19, 2019)

Buck man first one on the board!!! Great job buddy!!!!


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 19, 2019)

You should strap that collar under @kmckinnie 's 18 wheeler and let the DNR folks know the dogs ran that bear out to San Diego and back a few times!


----------



## baddave (Sep 19, 2019)

that had to be exciting


----------



## splatek (Sep 19, 2019)

Really good bear and congrats on the Xbow kill. 
I guess EMC lost an employee ...


----------



## Rabun (Sep 19, 2019)

Congratulations on a dandy!  Wonder if you could get some travel data from DNR on that one. Should would be interesting to see his travel routes.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 19, 2019)

Congrats buckman!! He's a hoss!


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 19, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Good looking bear !!!
> 
> Are they good to eat? I've heard some say its nasty and greasy.
> Others say it's way fittin' to eat.
> ...



Thank you, and yes they are good to eat. They do require more meat prep, i like to remove all the fat i can with a knife, then boil a big roast to remove more fat, then smoke it like a boston butt. Also, steaks are good. The absolute worst way to cook it is to just throw it in a frying pan like you would deer or pork, IMO. YMMV.


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 19, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Are they good to eat? I've heard some say its nasty and greasy.
> Others say it's way fittin' to eat.
> 
> I've never tried it. What do you say about it?
> Good or not good eatin' ?? ?



While living in Wisconsin I had the opportunity to eat summer sausage made with bear meat, it was good.  I have had summer sausage made with goose also, it was pretty tasty as well.

Folks in Wi love their summer sausage. And BEER!


----------



## Big7 (Sep 19, 2019)

I'd like to try some. I'm not a real picky eater.

Bout' the only thing I absolutely can't manage is cinnamon. If I even get around someone chewing Big Red or Dentyne gum, I dry heave.
Don't know why. When my Grandmother made pie or cobbler that called for cinnamon, she made two. One for "regular" folks and a seperate one for me ! ?


----------



## HM (Sep 19, 2019)

Gator89 said:


> Folks in Wi love their summer sausage. And BEER!



Folks round my house do too


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2019)

Fine bear, Joey! Congratulations!


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 19, 2019)

Congrats!
And thank you yogi always got on my nerves.


----------



## FMBear (Sep 19, 2019)

CONGRATULATIONS! That is a trophy of trophies with tags & collar, and a back story of the animal!!
Enjoy the fine meals to come.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

I wonder what DNR would have learned from a deaf bear who could not hear the dogs.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 19, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## Timberman (Sep 19, 2019)

Outstanding!! You are on point sir when it comes to taking mountain game.


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 19, 2019)

Congrats. Beauty of a bear.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 19, 2019)

Congrats


----------



## bear claw (Sep 19, 2019)

Way to kick off the season on a nice bear. Go get you another.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 19, 2019)

Timberman said:


> Outstanding!! You are on point sir when it comes to taking mountain game.



Haha! Thank you, but @tree cutter 08  is your mountain slayer. Im a washed up old has been trying to catch lightning in a bottle for one more last hoorah.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 19, 2019)

Nice! Great bear!


----------



## antharper (Sep 19, 2019)

Congrats on a nice bear with a cool story and history


----------



## DeucesWild (Sep 20, 2019)

Congrats


----------



## j_seph (Sep 20, 2019)

Did ya get to keep the collar? LoL

Nice bear


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 20, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Did ya get to keep the collar? LoL
> 
> Nice bear



I tried but they tracked me down and got it.


----------



## Ghost G (Sep 20, 2019)

Great Bear Congrats. 
So the bear was really deaf or was that a joke?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 20, 2019)

Way to get'er done quicklike Buckman! That one is one to remember! Getting a study bear complete with collar and ear tags is like shooting a banded canvasback in Georgia. Really cool!!!
I'm also glad that you drew first blood on the forum! No dog, no problem. Who needs a hound anyway?! Relying on your own personal skills, and getting it done with archery equipment the old fashioned way. 
Way to go buddy! One more under the belt!


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 21, 2019)

Nice one!


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 22, 2019)

That's awesome good job!!!!!!


----------



## Cwb19 (Sep 22, 2019)

Congrats on a cool bear hopefully dnr can give you the back history on your bear that would be interesting to know


----------



## bany (Sep 23, 2019)

I was surprised he had a hat on! Nice hunt and kill for ya, congratulations sir!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 23, 2019)

Nice bear and a collar to boot!


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 28, 2019)

Hey That aint fair to use a tracking collar. Good bear congrats


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 28, 2019)

Dana Young said:


> Hey That aint fair to use a tracking collar. Good bear congrats



Haha! You mean I was NOT supposed to hack into the DNR's computers to see where the GPS was pinging?


----------



## bownutz (Sep 28, 2019)

Nice work!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Sep 28, 2019)

He's a good one! I responded to a bear you killed earlier or is this another one? I'm confused.... hahaha


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 28, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> He's a good one! I responded to a bear you killed earlier or is this another one? I'm confused.... hahaha



Ive just killed this one so far. My group killed a couple on the dog hunt this morning but i was guiding not the trigger man.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Sep 28, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Ive just killed this one so far. My group killed a couple on the dog hunt this morning but i was guiding not the trigger man.


I'm about ready to come slip around Dawson Forest again and try my luck


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 28, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I was told that the DNR collared several bears to evaluate the effect of the dog hunts on bear movement.  Guess this one won't add much data.
> 
> Nice shootin', Tex!


Surely they use the data they collect from collared animals for more than just the current studies.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 28, 2019)

Very cool bear!


----------

